

Tell HN: Don't forget to actually post - raquo

Offers are great (thanks, really), and sometimes it's more appropriate to explain with examples, or privately.<p>In many fields though you could get a much greater impact if you just wrote a post or even an ebook about what you know well and care about.<p>Application UX guidelines.<p>Rules for great newsletter copy.<p>How to create interactive visualizations with RaphaelJS.<p>Tools and frameworks for iOS game development.<p>etc.<p>A great (not yet another) post on any of these (example) topics will help a lot of people here on HN and elsewhere on the internet.
======
thetylerhayes
eBook: "How to write an eBook"

------
J3L2404
+1 for tools and frameworks for iOS game development.

